# Washing machine



## STH (Jun 18, 2011)

My washing machine is not draining properly. Any easy fix that doesn't involve a repairman?


----------



## getzjd (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you even read the title of this forum? You will be better off posting in the proper forum  Try the appliances thread http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/


----------

